# Picture Of The Year!



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

There's only until tomorrow night!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay,

Here are one's I think should be considered!

dayexco, page 4, post, "Think he's stuck" you need to click link

chOmpie, page 4, post "deepest underpinning" post # 7

dsnAK, page 6, "thomas 245 HDS" post # 16

rino 1494, page 6, "Bridge Construction" post # 1

MC Excavating, page 7, "here's one for Wolf" post # 10

dayexco, page 9, " Profitable Today" post # 7

Nac, page 9, "Rock Removal" post #?

start2finish, page 14, "worst scare" post # 9

tgeb, page 18, "digging foundation with skidsteer and miniex" post # 6

jmic, page 20, "not a bad days work" Where are the pictures JOE?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick, Thanks for the mention, but what did happen to the pics? Anyways what did I win?arty:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would like to nominate Ch0mpie and his Deepest Underpinning post. 

But it is post #17 not #7 that has the pics.

I think he deserves it for going into those holes! :clap:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I vote for dayexco's "think he's stuck" as #1
rino's "bridge Construction" # 2


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

my vote goes for jmic's pics of the modular going onto the jobsite, don't know how to find the link. he is a star you know, been on tv and all


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, Nick just informed me that I am one of the winners of the picture contest. This site is a gold mine of info and I'm glad I could contribute. I'll wear my new CT shirt with pride:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

congrats chompie!

how about posting the winning pic, or link to it?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> my vote goes for jmic's pics of the modular going onto the jobsite, don't know how to find the link. he is a star you know, been on tv and all


Thanks Day, I have a CT. t-shirt coming my way. I was looking forward to winning the JD350, but I think Nick's gonna keep it himself :sad:


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

dayexco said:


> congrats chompie!
> 
> how about posting the winning pic, or link to it?


no prob

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=11365&highlight=deepest+underpinning

see posts 17, 18 and 21


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Congradulations ch0mpie!

Now, since I nominated you......where's my kickback ole' friend? :gunsmilie:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Congradulations ch0mpie!
> 
> Now, since I nominated you......where's my kickback ole' friend? :gunsmilie:


Since he is getting a new t-shirt, you can have his old sweaty one full of holes :w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Gosh, Thanks.

Forget I asked.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

I was going to rip off the sleeves and send them to you to wear as leg warmers:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Ch0mpie but I think leg warmers went out of style in the 80's.

Next year my vote goes to someone else.  Sheesh, try to help a guy out...:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well there are only 34 days left to post E&SW job or equipment pictures for the picture of the year. Post them in the picture post. Last years winners, a three way tie, got Contractortalk T shirts. I'll see if we can do better this year.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay,

Vote for the best E&SW Equipment and the best Job pictures posted in the year 2007.

I'm trying to round up some prizes


----------

